
Sweet Home Mississippi - keiferski
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/08/opinion/sunday/sweet-home-mississippi.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=opinion-c-col-top-region&region=opinion-c-col-top-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-top-region
======
sotojuan
There's a wealth of eccentric but traditional culture that stretches from the
rural south to the end of Appalachia. Unfortunately it's fairly unknown to
most people, but it is kept alive mostly by collectors of 78 rpm discs of
traditional American folk (most of which come from places Grant lives in). It
is certainly very interesting.

